# My First Archery Deer



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats :thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## Goosehunter29 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome.........I got mine thankgiving morning ....... Huge Rush .... I think our monsters are about the same size ..... one of the best trophies.

Go Riders

GH29


----------



## damonhowatt (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats, it looks like you aimed very well for not aiming!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

congrats


----------



## jonnyriabov (Aug 19, 2008)

I was drawn, sighted in and waiting on a different doe to move away from some bushes, when this one cruised by right out of nowhere ...........next thing you know I had shot at the new deer.... it happend so fast! Very Cool, I have never been that close to a deer before!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Great looking deer, congrats.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Can't beat the 'perma grin' on your face! Congrats!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

High five to ya!


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Really nice deer.
Thanks for sharing. 
Best regards from Germany. 


Cs


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Nice!!!*

Congrats on your first deer.
looks like a very well placed shot also!!!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Addictive isn't it:wink:

Congratulations! There is fine table fare!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

now that is a nice doe.:darkbeer:

Reed


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice Doe. Congrads on a good hunt.


----------



## jonnyriabov (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you for all the congrats.....The doe is delicious, steaks, roasts, burger, and cant forget hot sausages....


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

congrats on the doe.Just remember anyone can hit a big one easy but it takes great skill to hit the small one.Got me a nice doe last friday nite very tasty.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice deer. You will be addicted for life now. Congrat's


----------



## Bowhuntersrave (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow ,,, What broadheads were you using ?


----------

